# Any Expats living in Kalamata?



## Kalamatapleez (Apr 25, 2010)

Hello everyone once again,

I wrote a couple of days ago, but maybe no one is thinking of or has moved to Kalamata? Any info. on a school for my 16 year and one for my 4 year old would be greatly appreciated. In addition, a name of a frontistirio where I could get a job? I'm hoping to move there with my family within the next two years. I'm trying to gather as much info. as I can. It would be great to talk with someone who is living there now or has lived there before. Thanks so much.


----------



## CTSORB (Jul 28, 2010)

*I made the move*

Hi Kalamatapleez,

I have moved to Kalamata from West Orange, NJ. I have been here for 9 years after growing up in the states for 32 yrs. I co-own a construction company here, and business if fine for me. It is will be ruff in the beginning so be ready... As long as you keep some US standard business practices, you will be fine. I am sure you will find a job as an English teacher here. I am sure the kids will adjust as long as they know some Greek. A great idea would be a top notch restaurant in kalamata for your husband to start up here, as it is needed. there aren't any high end restaurants here.
well let me know if i can be of any other assistance and good luck on the move.

Chris


----------



## 1512442 (Jul 13, 2017)

*Kalamata english medical professionals*

Hi Chris,

I already sent this to Kalamtapleez on another post, but saw you were living in Kalamata a while ago:

Do you still live in Kalamata? I am currently staying in Kalamata and am trying to find an English speaking private medical doctor or nurse for my mother-in-law. She is in the Kalamata hospital (went into via ER). She is getting ok medical care but its very slow and the facilities are not the same as in the US or UK. We think her release is long overdue. It took them 4 days to get her an MRI (paid for privately) - we are getting very little solid information and need to find a private doctor or nurse who can interpret her records and help with her care after her release. She has private Insurance. 

Do you have anyone I can reach out to, or other people who may help. If so, can you please send me a message. I am from Boston, but my mother-in-law is from England.

Thanks so much. jcopley


----------

